# Lable Help



## Tony49 (Oct 23, 2015)

Purchased a product called "Classic Studio Collection Labeling System" from my lbhs. 
The enclosed instructions (easy to follow) don't make a lot of sense to me.
Starts out - (a) Using Frames: and goes on...
I've never heard of "frames". Wondering if this from some sort of ap.
Went to their website that had a download section, but that is now closed.
Tried using the Avery ap, but the their label sizes come out different. Different template.
If anyone has used this system or knows anything about it, I'd sure appreciate it if you could check in.
Thanks
Tony..


----------



## bkisel (Oct 24, 2015)

Just guessing but by "Frames" might they mean borders? So, begin by selecting a frame/border design (or none) and then continue your label design?


----------



## Tony49 (Oct 26, 2015)

Appreciate your input.
I spent most of a day trying to make something of this, using their enclosed template.
I worked with Paint, Notepad, The Avery ap, and even downloaded an ap called Open Office.
None of what I did was able to get a label pic to fit into those six template positions so that I could get an even print out.
I give up! This "Classic Studio Collection Labeling System" is going back to the lbhs or in the trash.
Just a warning to others that might think of using this product
Happily I found a kiss system when searching through posts here, that works beautifully.
Cheers


----------

